# [À propos des images] Consignes du portfolio



## aCLR (23 Mars 2015)

Voici les consignes à respecter pour la publication d'images dans cette section des forums.​


Les *images* ne doivent pas excéder un format de *800 × 800 pixels* et un poids de *300 Ko*. Si vous ne disposez pas d'outils pour effectuer ces opérations, un membre des forums, DocEvil, a développé un script, le PortfolioHelper, pour faciliter la préparation de vos images. C'est ce script qui a été utilisé pour adapter le fichier reproduit dans l'illustration ci-dessous.






​


Si vous rencontrez des difficultés pour insérer un fichier image dans un message, veuillez vous reporter à ce sujet qui détaille quelques pistes sur l'hébergement d'images.


Les citations ne doivent pas contenir d'images.







Sauf cas exceptionnel — notamment le sujet “ Vos animaux domestiques… ” étant donné que vous ne changez pas d'animal de compagnie après chaque séance photo — évitez les séries sinon les messages seront supprimés sans autre préavis, à vous de choisir dans une série la photo la plus parlante, émouvante, réussie, etc.


Quelques commentaires constructifs ou suggestions peuvent être également utiles. Par contre évitez les "Oh C bô" ou autres commentaires sans intérêt.


Pensez à lire le premier message d'une discussion afin de vous familiariser avec les spécifications de celle-ci.


La règle immuable pour publier une image est : UNE photo par jour et par membre.


Ces règles ne sont pas discutables, elles ont été établies pour permettre à tous de pouvoir participer, parcourir et apprécier les images du forum. Ces consignes sont acceptées et mises en pratique pour tous.


_Merci de votre collaboration et bonne suite sur les forums MacGénération._


----------



## Anthony (25 Septembre 2020)

Les nouvelles règles, en vigueur à partir de septembre 2020, se trouvent ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/poster-des-photos-les-regles-de-portfolio-v2.1344471/


----------

